# Puppy with temper tantrums



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

So, at first I thought that Korra, my 6-month-old puppy, was having a hyper moment while playing but now I think that she's been having temper tantrums all along. When I take her outside to play in the morning and evening after her meals, she is docile for the majority of the time we're outside. However, every time I throw a ball or another toy and she doesn't pursue it, she turns around and starts jumping and nipping at me, pulling at my clothes and refuses to sit when I give the command. 

For the most part, I try to sit her down myself and keep her still while it passes but as soon as I release her she's right back to the negative behavior. So, I started to retreat peacefully and go back inside and refusing to let her inside for at least five minutes. Unfortunately, nothing I do seems to be working. Does anyone have any advice on what I can do to curb these tantrums? Will they eventually fade away?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, to her it's probably all just a really fun game but I certainly get why it's frustrating.

Is being outside a treat for her? If so, maybe reverse it? Have her drag a short leash and when she's being bratty, hustle her into the house and then let her watch while you go back out, play with the toy, and ignore her? Maybe have some light refreshments?  

Or just playtime is over, it's back inside for both of us and it's time for your crate, young lady. 

I think you're right in that putting your hands on her to keep her still might be backfiring--you're engaging in the physical play, even if it's not entirely on her terms.

Seems like lots of puppies go through the Utter Snot stage and she's right on schedule!

ETA: Oh the expression on that face!!! It's got You Can't Make Me Because I'm Too Cute written all over it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would probably increase her energy burning exercise. More walks, more training sessions might help.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I would probably increase her energy burning exercise. More walks, more training sessions might help.


This. She is at an age where her exercise needs are increasing. A walk around the block simply isn't enough for a healthy young retriever. Do you have any friends or neighbors with a nice young dog close to her age? A puppy play date once or twice a week can work wonders. Hang in there, it is very tough to get them proper exercise, and it really needs to be every day.


----------



## amyp18 (Mar 21, 2014)

Murphy does the same thing especially when he hasn't gotten enough exercise. Ignoring the behavior by turning my back, walking away or putting him in time out for a minute or two seems to help and then we go back to play time. It is really hard to ignore the behavior when you are being jumped on, bitten and scratched but over the past 2 weeks he has gotten much better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

A.Ware1 said:


> So, at first I thought that Korra, my 6-month-old puppy, was having a hyper moment while playing but now I think that she's been having temper tantrums all along. When I take her outside to play in the morning and evening after her meals, she is docile for the majority of the time we're outside. However, every time I throw a ball or another toy and she doesn't pursue it, she turns around and starts jumping and nipping at me, pulling at my clothes and refuses to sit when I give the command.
> 
> For the most part, I try to sit her down myself and keep her still while it passes but as soon as I release her she's right back to the negative behavior. So, I started to retreat peacefully and go back inside and refusing to let her inside for at least five minutes. Unfortunately, nothing I do seems to be working. Does anyone have any advice on what I can do to curb these tantrums? Will they eventually fade away?


What I read there is that Korra is seeing you say "It's time to play!" by throwing a ball. She, seeing that it is play time and you wish to engage in a game of some sort, is saying she is willing to play her favorite game- the biting and running around and wrestling game! The ball game is boring.  Dogs don't really intrinsically get the reasoning behind fetch: "Why is this person throwing my toy and then demanding I get it and bring it back and then throwing it again and demanding I retrieve it repeatedly? Why doesn't she just keep it if she wants to keep it? Is she having some sort of a spasm that makes her throw the ball? She does seem to want to play, but this game makes no sense and seems to involve me doing all the work, let's play the biting and jumping and wrestling game instead! It's the best game ever and the only one I know and understand the reasoning behind. Maybe we could play keep away with the ball and the mammal without it could try to take it from the other mammal. That might be fun. As long as I get to bite when I'm without it and trying to get it back. Biting is cool.".

It's not a tantrum so much as a desire to rough house with you. Some owners will go along with that as long as the dog only plays that way with them and doesn't scare some poor unsuspecting passersby, and will stop on command when the owner has had enough. Others try to teach the dog not to do it at all with humans. Having a dog friend who's on the same page might help as an outlet. Dogs will often run around chasing each other and playfully nipping and rolling around and whatnot at high speeds. And I usually find dogs are less likely to try to get humans to engage in that sort of game, kind of picking up that humans are reluctant participants at best, when they have a dog friend to do it with who they know likes it and will be able to run faster and play bite instead of just using arms to wrestle or tap the side of their jaw or something as people tend to do. Of course, not all dogs like to play, and dogs take a while to get comfortable enough to feel safe roughhousing with each other sometimes, but it's a thought.

Just keep in remind this isn't a dog who's trying to hurt you. Look at her teeth. If she was biting you with intent to hurt you, she'd draw blood and maybe crunch a bone or two. She's trying to play- inappropriately in human terms, but the way she was born instinctually knowing how to play.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree that Korra wants to play. She has a lot of energy to burn. As someone else said, she probably does not "get" the fetch game. The best solution would be to find her another dog to play with, preferably one about the same age. Try a local dog park or doggy day care, or maybe a neighbor or friend has a potential dog friend.

Max loves to fetch, but only in water--if available, try a beach or pool with the ball or a bumper. Where there is water, he will retrieve the toy forever. He could care less about fetch in the backyard.

The play thing wears off as dogs get older, but Korra is at prime play stage at 6 months old.


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful advice. I did notice when she was having a play date with my friends corgi that she really doesn't get the idea of "fetch" usually when we do play with the ball, she likes for me to kick it across the yard while she has another toy that she drags so that she can chase it. But then she'll run over to me and push at my legs and jump on me with the toy as if she wants me to throw it. However, I do realize that dogs most definitely do not speak human and could mean something totally different. 

Our exercise regiment is usually 15-30 minutes of light play out back followed by a 30 minute walk, and we do this twice a day. Once around 8am, and the other starting right after dinner at 6. Unfortunately, there are no other really "friendly" dogs in the neighborhood for her to play with and the dog park is a good 20 minutes away. Perhaps I can try and get my friend with the corgis to switch off bringing her there one day and having her come over later in the week and then taking Korra to the dog park a couple afternoons a week. 

At what age will she start to exhibit this behavior less? I realize that it probably is an exercise thing and I had tried jogging with her for about a week and that seemed to help but that was before being told that the activity could potentially harm her joints at this young age.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Is that the only exercise she gets? Twice a day? That doesn't sound like a lot...my girls go out at 10, 1, 4 and 7. We play for about 20,30 minutes. Usually they are sleeping in between.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

A.Ware1 said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful advice. I did notice when she was having a play date with my friends corgi that she really doesn't get the idea of "fetch" usually when we do play with the ball, she likes for me to kick it across the yard while she has another toy that she drags so that she can chase it. But then she'll run over to me and push at my legs and jump on me with the toy as if she wants me to throw it. However, I do realize that dogs most definitely do not speak human and could mean something totally different.
> 
> Our exercise regiment is usually 15-30 minutes of light play out back followed by a 30 minute walk, and we do this twice a day. Once around 8am, and the other starting right after dinner at 6. Unfortunately, there are no other really "friendly" dogs in the neighborhood for her to play with and the dog park is a good 20 minutes away. Perhaps I can try and get my friend with the corgis to switch off bringing her there one day and having her come over later in the week and then taking Korra to the dog park a couple afternoons a week.
> 
> At what age will she start to exhibit this behavior less? I realize that it probably is an exercise thing and I had tried jogging with her for about a week and that seemed to help but that was before being told that the activity could potentially harm her joints at this young age.


I agree with others about more exercise. My pup would be bouncing off the walls - and probably being a big pain, too, with that amount of exercise. Shala has two big outdoor plays everyday - 45-60 minutes each. Playing with other dogs, or playing ball. She needs to RUN. She also has indoor toys which she plays with at least another hour in the morning - squeaky things mostly. She is good at keeping herself amused. If it is rainy and really muddy, we will do a much longer walk to make up for it. But I can really see a difference when she doesn't get to run everyday, at least twice a day. I would not jog or run with her, though. She gets to be in charge of when she rests, and the running is on grass or sandy dirt.


----------



## A.Ware1 (Jul 4, 2013)

The walk and outdoor play after meals is definitely not the only time that we are outside, but it is the longtime consistent activity that we have. She has many toys in the house that she can play with as she chooses. When it is nice out, I'll try and have her outside as much as possible. For example, today she woke up at 7, she ate and used the bathroom then played with her toys inside for a half an hour, then we played outside for 15 minutes before going on her half hour walk. Normally she'll nap after this, but today she wanted to stay outside so while I fixed my breakfast I allowed her out by herself and she laid under the deck. Around 11 she finally went down for her nap and when she woke up at noon we went back outside until 1:30. Unfortunately, I had to go out during the day so she was crated from then until 5 and as soon as I got home we were back outside until dinner at 6 followed by another hour outside and then her last half hour walk. Generally that is the amount of exercise that she gets everyday. However, as I stated earlier, she isn't a huge fan of fetch and eventually gets bored of playing tug. Most of the time when I have her outside during the day she is just under the deck enjoying the outdoors. 

I feel that a good part of the reason that this behavior persists is because the other members of my household are not reinforcing behaviors as they should be. They are making it very difficult for me to make her realize that jumping is not a good behavior.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

She's playing exactly the same way Riley is!!! Really noticed it yesterday. We're having major renovations done on the house, so Riley isn't getting the attention/exercise he should be getting. And when we're outside, that's the exact behaviour he has...jumping up on me, chomping on me (it's more of a chomp than a bite!!!) and running into me!! But it stops after about 20 mins!!! Have to find a doggie playdate for him....he needs to rough house with other pups.


----------

